# Butlins Minehead. Last minute spaces left.



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all. I am off on my travels now so will not be on the web, so if there is anyone else who would like to join us (13 vans) on Monday to Friday next week at a cost of £41 per van(up to 4 occupants), please contact me on 07852631923. We would all be very pleased to see you.

Sue.


----------

